# Plow Angle Problem



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

We finally got some snow over the last few days so I got to try out my new plow. I love the plow and the Ranger was a tank when it came to pushing the big stuff. My only problem is when I have the blade angled. I've got two angle settings one not a steep angle and the other a fairly good angle. When I've got the plow straight it cuts nicely but when I angle it the end of the plow closer to the bumper doesn't rest on the ground all the way like the opposite end and it gets worse when it's set on the steepest angle. I hope this makes some sense. It doesn't matter which way it's angled left or right it still doesn't set on the ground all the way, I'm only talking about 1/4" or so on the medium angle setting and about 1/2" on full angle. The only thing I can think of is maybe having a 3" lift kit in it is whats causing it. It's not a big deal but the plow should set directly on the ground full width of the blade even when angled I'd think. You guys have any thoughts?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

is this a moose plow?

if so I wonder if your Plow Attack angle setting is off.

you should have 2 of these 1 for each side of your blade. They are little squares that bolt to the Plow frame and then the blade rest agains them. They have a offset hole drilled in them that alow's you to rotate them to different positions which in turn set the blade angle. 
This is the best Pic I have of them.









you can just make out the Square thing I'm talking about under the spring in this pic.

if your rotate this it pitchs the blade foward more. I am wondering if your's are set to have the blade pitch foward more and that in turn has your trailing edge of the blade off the ground when your blade is angled.

just an idea for you to try.
heck I could be far far out in left field on this.

also the lift you mentioned dosn't help I sure but I think that is why the squars are there is to set the blade so that when you have it straight and sitting on the ground you want the curve of the blade to be perpendicular to the ground and not leaning foward's or backwars as then when you angle it your gonna have a leading or trailing edge higher or lower.

ok I have confused myself now.

I'm gonna step out.

sublime out.

sublime out.


----------



## leroycool (Jan 22, 2009)

your lift is doing it 

you will need to bend your push frame more 

the end of your push frame ( were the blade angles ) needs to be level


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

leroycool;743356 said:


> your lift is doing it
> 
> you will need to bend your push frame more
> 
> the end of your push frame ( were the blade angles ) needs to be level


We have a winner.  This is you problem to the "T".  The pivot point on the plow needs to be level as much as possible with the blade down.


----------

